# Is this CRS grading guide good?



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

This is to see what people think about the CRS grading guide posted at http://www.planetinverts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=209.

Multiple voting allow. I also would like people to comment after voting.

Thanks


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

I think this is the best grading guide I have seen but still could use some improvement. If it would be possible to circle or someway highlight the area you refer to would be very helpful. Like the v band or tiger tooth, where on the shrimp should you look for this? I think it would help new shrimp keepers quite a bit. Thanks for taking the time to make the guide.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think detailed pictures pointing out the specific "marking" would be what we need! but other then that it is a really good guide seeing as though there is nothing really out there when it comes to a guide.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I also agree, it is a good guide but some more detailed explainations and pics highlighting the specific difference would be good.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

keep that feedback coming this way.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

chiahead said:


> I also agree, it is a good guide but some more detailed explainations and pics highlighting the specific difference would be good.


I agree as well. I keep hearing these terms thrown around but rarely see any good pictures or descriptions. Something like that would really make an awesome guide!


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Hey Pedro,

I think that some people can't expect to just be able to read one thing and understand CRS grading like you could say, a math problem. That is probably the best guide at the moment. It will help lots of people who know something about CRS but Won't help the total newb. I think the best thing would be to have a "CRS grading FAQ" at the bottom if you want it to be really easy to understand. 

As pour price of crs... I know you know as well as I know, and many others know its more than just a letter grade that goes into price ...

I need to get over to that forum more often, seems to be taking off. But who's the mod who doesn't know anything about crs? He a cray guy or something?

-Andrew


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think this one here is the best one yet.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> I think this one here is the best one yet.


Thats a really good one.....shows the V band and tiger tooth well


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is another guide that I just updated on the site:

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal%20red%20shrimp%20grading%20guide2.html


----------



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Pedro not bad. I think it might need a couple of additions though- for basic grading it's great but for a total newbie in the CRS department Needs a couple of clarifications. If you could show what a hinamaru, one line(different variations) etc looks like would really help a lot. Otherwse the basis is awesome and the picture are great.
Cindy


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Its good for people who are buying shrimp for fun, but for breeders it doesn't help. There are more than just listed here.


----------

